# '97 Coleman Powermate 5000 throttle linkage question



## mlonas (Apr 4, 2020)

New to the forum. I was recently given this generator. It appears that it is missing a link between the throttle and governor lever. The Briggs manual doesn't show a diagram of how the link (there are two options) is connected. I'm hoping that someone with the same series unit could share a picture of how theirs is set up or a Briggs expert tell me which part to order (diagram attached) and which holes to install it into. Many thanks!


----------

